# Ammo shelves are empty!!!!



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Went to the local Wally World tonight to get some ink for my printer.I figured I'd get some more ammo while I was there and guess what....The shelves where empty!!!!:smt076

There was a sign posted that stated "For Ammunition,see a sales associate". But of course,NO ONE can be found in the sporting goods department.:smt076 :smt076 :smt076

I'm so sick of these Commie B*st*rds.... :smt098

:smt070:snipe:

I feel better now :smt033


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, Wally World lost their FFL and have locked up their ammo. The one nearest me is new and the ammo has always been locked up and covered...you have to ask. The one south of me just started locking up the ammo last month.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Every Walmart I have ever been to had their ammo locked up and you have to ask someone to get it for you. Of course, it always takes FOREVER because there is never a single person in the sporting goods department. They're lucky their ammo is so cheap 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My Wally World is always locked up as well and you have to spend an eternity to find one of the highly trained sales sporting goods sales associates in the super special tan vest to open it up. Last time I was there the guy had no idea what I was talking about and just opened up the case and let me take out what I wanted.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

It has always been locked up in glass doored shelves(like their video games)Now there is nothing to be seen....but empty shelves.

But shotgun ammo still sits readily available on the open shelves... :smt102


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I stopped shopping at Walmart a couple of years ago. 

I could get over the fact that 99% of the crap they sell is made in China. It didn't bother me so much that they have a well earned reputation for taking advantage of their employees. I didn't even mind that they give in-house training for how to apply for medicare instead of providing health insurance.

What did get to me is that they've got the stupidest, boardering on mentally challanged, sales force I've ever seen, and their stores around here are all filthy!

I'm not rolling in money, but I'd rather spend a little bit more and buy from a local retailer who will know me when I walk through the door and will help me out if I've got a problem!


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

the ammo has always been locked up at the closest wally's here too... but there is most always a guy at the counter too.... when did wally's lose their ffl and will they stop selling any rifles and ammo soon? the wally's in ft dodge has a full gun rack! there are lots of things that pi$$ me off about wal-wart but they are the cheapest game in town still...... i did talk to a guy last winter who told me there is speculation that wal-mart will big oil on us and raise prices through the roof when they have run all the competition out of town.... we'll see i guess.........

JJB.....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Also, buy it now if you can. Apparently there is some sort of price jump coming soon. Somewhere on the order of 12% - 20%. I bought $200 worth of .223 from Wallyworld the other day. Funny thing is, I told the clerk, "I'd like some .223 Remington please" After explaining to him that those were bullets, he opened the case and proceeded to simply point from one box to the other starting at the top left. After hearing no about 4 times, I told him which shelf the box that said .223 Rem was on, staring him in the face. It still took another 3 tries for him to find it. I am growing more and more concerned with todays youth and their general lack of intelligence and overwhelming ability to make things difficult because they think someone owes them something. I often times feel like I've lost a few IQ points everytime I speak to some of the employees at Wallymart. There are a few that do their jobs well, but you can see their frustration, being that they are most likely pulling the collective weight of all the smacktards that stand around and listen to their I-pods while working. How in the hell are you supposed to help a customer whilst listening to an I-pod? 

Oh and back on topic, I've started to notice a bit of a shortage of military surplus as well. Tried to order a couple cases and they said it might be up to 6 weeks before they were back in stock. 

Zhur


----------



## DefiantSix (Aug 23, 2007)

hawcer said:


> Went to the local Wally World tonight to get some ink for my printer.I figured I'd get some more ammo while I was there and guess what....The shelves where empty!!!!:smt076
> 
> There was a sign posted that stated "For Ammunition,see a sales associate". But of course,NO ONE can be found in the sporting goods department.:smt076 :smt076 :smt076
> 
> ...


That's okay, I made a trip out to Sportsman's Whorehouse Warehouse to pick up a brick of ammo for my CCW re-Cert. The ammo section had been picked CLEAN, only thing they had in my size was a couple of 50 round boxes of off-brand crap. Found out from the gun club that ammo prices are going up across the board because the guv'mint is buying it up in job lots and shipping it over to the sandbox. While I agree in principle whit that - after all every round expended there is one less I should have to expend here - i wonder why the guv'mint has to snap up all the ammo for the weapons I have, when they have weapons I can't have that they refuse to use. I mean c'mon guys, if we're running so low on ammo that we have to buy it off the civilian market to keep ventilating Hadji, why aren't we switching to arty, air strikes, and nukes - none of which I have any use for?


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

It wouldn't suprise me if the military is having to buy lots of ammo after the ANA got all of that shitty ammo from the kid in florida that was like 40 years old. If they would just stop blowing up the ammo cache's they find in Iraq and started to process it and ship it for use by the Iraqi army and the ANA they would be set.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

The Walmarts around me have always had them locked up. The store nearest to me has a real nice guy that is always there and really knows his stuff. We once talked for about a half hour about his many guns and were he shoots. It's nice when you have someone that works in a certain department that actually know about the stuff he is supposed to be helping people with. All I need to say is .40 cal white box 100 round and he has it in his hand before I can tell him how many boxes I want. I wish Walmart would not sell so much of the China crap and get back to there down south roots. I guess there prices wouldn't be as low if they did.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Central PA has been locked behind the counter for at least a few years. Good luck getting a "sales associate" to help. Also, my WMart has been out of WWB 9mm for 5 weeks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Better start rolling your own and buy in bulk for your supplies.:smt1099


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Think u right Baldy. WalMart here been out of 9mm for month & 45s are $30/100. Bought some powder yesterday(got plenty of primers & bullets). Looks like the old (1967) Lyman SparT is gonna get set up again.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Huh. I stopped by my local WalMart this afternoon to get some .308 ammo for this weekend's coyote-shooting festivities. Also bought a hunting license. The older gentleman behind the counter was extremely friendly, courteous, and knew what "Federal .308" meant.

Plenty of ammo on the WalMart shelves in Gilbert, AZ. .38, .357, 9mm, .40, .45ACP, whatever you want. I suffered a little bit of sticker shock after being away for fifteen months, but ammo is still priced better today than it was in the 1980s, when prices are adjusted. The .308 at WalMart was way cheaper than the same ammo at Sportsman's Warehouse or Bass Pro, also. I'll keep going to WalMart.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. I stopped by my local WalMart this afternoon to get some .308 ammo for this weekend's coyote-shooting festivities. Also bought a hunting license. The older gentleman behind the counter was extremely friendly, courteous, and knew what "Federal .308" meant.
> 
> Plenty of ammo on the WalMart shelves in Gilbert, AZ. .38, .357, 9mm, .40, .45ACP, whatever you want. I suffered a little bit of sticker shock after being away for fifteen months, but ammo is still priced better today than it was in the 1980s, when prices are adjusted. The .308 at WalMart was way cheaper than the same ammo at Sportsman's Warehouse or Bass Pro, also. I'll keep going to WalMart.


I'm with Mike on this one. I can pay $20 for a 100-round box of WWB at Wal-mart (this was in 9mm), or spend $15 for a 50-round box of CCI Blazer Brass at a gun shop.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Here in Greensboro, NC they just started locking them up in the last couple of months. This store blamed it on keeping up with the new Super Stores.

Man!, are prices climbing everywhere or is it a local phenominem here in the heart of liberal land?


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Since I live in MA the Walmarts around here don't sell ammo, but when I head up to NH I stop into the Super Walmart. I've never seen the ammo locked up, and I was up there a few weeks ago, maybe a bit longer. You're lucky though if you can get a sales attendant within 10 minutes, and even luckier if they know what a box of 550 Winchester .22's means. I've even taken to picking up the phone on the counter and making a page for sporting goods. 

If it wasn't for the fact that they are selling the lowest price ammo around then I wouldn't make the trip. I'll put whatever through the Ruger's and 22A S&W that I have, but for the Walther I'll go down to the gun shop and buy some better stuff.

Edit: I was in the Walmart up here in Belnap county, NH and they have the ammo behind the counter on shelves, but it's not locked up behind glass. Picked up a box of 550 Remington .22's which seem to be the cheapest one's around, for $12


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm on a first name basis with both tan-vest-guys at my Walmart...

250 rounds of UMC 45ACP
250 rounds of UMC 9mm
500 rounds of Federal "Target" 22LR

JW


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'm with Mike on this one. I can pay $20 for a 100-round box of WWB at Wal-mart (this was in 9mm), or spend $15 for a 50-round box of CCI Blazer Brass at a gun shop.


same here, the local walmart has them locked up but it's taken me less than 30 seconds to find help, and once they unlock it they let me help myself to the shelves, and i love that the winchester 9mm box of 100 is only $18. makes going to the range once a week affordable :smt023

im not a fan of walmart but you can't beat $0.18 a round, hell I'm not sure you could even reload 9's for that cheap (though i still save all my shellcasings, ya never know what'll happen to ammo prices if a liberal gets into office)


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I never thought I would see the day when the local Wally World was out of ammo, but it has happened. They had no WWB but did have a few boxes of Remington in stock. 

Funny thing was, I asked the man behind the counter, an older gentleman who seemed to know his stuff at first, for a box of 9mm. He proceeded to tell me that they have been out of 9mm for a month now and that all he had was 9mm Luger. I tried to explain that that was the same as 9mm but he would not hear any of what I was saying. I told him that it would work fine in my gun, and he proceeded to tell me that it would not work in all 9mm weapons. I sort of grinned and snickered to myself and bought the box of Remington 9mm luger and went to the range. 

Tom


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tscott said:


> IFunny thing was, I asked the man behind the counter, an older gentleman who seemed to know his stuff at first, for a box of 9mm. He proceeded to tell me that they have been out of 9mm for a month now and that all he had was 9mm Luger. I tried to explain that that was the same as 9mm but he would not hear any of what I was saying. I told him that it would work fine in my gun, and he proceeded to tell me that it would not work in all 9mm weapons. I sort of grinned and snickered to myself and bought the box of Remington 9mm luger and went to the range.
> 
> Tom


Good all Wally World and their cracker jack staff strikes again. Although I have to say I was pleasantly surprised today when I went to buy a box of 9mm,. I told the guy I needed one 100 round box of WWB 9mm and he opened the case and got exactly that! Days like this are few and far between. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I always just point and smile like some kind of gorilla. That usually gets the job done, I'm sick of explaining over and over again 

-Jeff-


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

The further away I am from the city (dallas) the better staffed and more knowledgeable the hunting and fishing counters are. In North Dallas its all hippies that know nothing about ammo. Although in South Dallas, they know their ammo. (of course then they ask you if you would like a black, red, or blue bandanna)


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Every time you shop at Wal-Mart, America dies a little bit inside.

They create what the rest of the world seems to think we are, and we let them at the promise of the "lowest price". For a saving of a couple percent (across the board, not on specific items) we flush the HEART of this country down the toilet and refill the bowl with a homogeneous, big box, facade with no identity but consumerism.

Sorry, I'll get down off my soap box and go buy my bullets elsewhere.

If you are from any small town in the US you should know what I mean.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I wonder why some people can't allow other people to succeed. Sam Walton started his business as a small little store too. He was smart enough to know what poeple wanted, low prices. Because of this his company has flourished. 

When I shop at Wal-mart for my ammo, Americans are working there and my ammo comes from the same manufacturer no matter where I buy it.


----------

